# Summit Viper SS or API Grandslam Extreme?



## grtwhthntr (Dec 12, 2006)

I have never used a climber but need one to be mobile where I hunt. Between the above climbers what are the + and - of each. they are pretty similar in price.
Thanks


----------



## Ricky (Dec 14, 2006)

My api is comfy,but a little heavy.It's hard to carry it quitely unless you walk VERY slow.But man is it comfy.I have a hard time staying awake in this stand.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 14, 2006)

My Viper is light as a feather and they way it stores for haulin it is real quite. You can rip through the woods to your stand, put it on the tree and be hunting in no time, if you can stay awake. It is really comfortable.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2006)

its been years since I owned an API, but borrowed one a couple of weeks ago and now remember why I love my Summit Viper's so much.

The API and Summit are built a lot alike and climb a lot alike and sit a lot alike...EXCEPT the API has a V bar right in the middle of my lower back when sitting so that after about 3 hours on stand I started feeling it.  Then I remembered that from my older API (maybe 10 years ago).  My Summit Vipers are not that way.

Get the Viper.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 14, 2006)

Ive owned both and I like the api 10 times better then the summit.....Buy the API...


----------



## grtwhthntr (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. Seems to be a personal preference. I have 0 experience with a climber. The API says 6-26" and Summit says 8-20" as far as tree diameter. Is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Dec 14, 2006)

I have both of those stands and I like my summit much better. It is more comfy, climbs better, its lighter, and you have to replace the chains on the api every 2-3 yrs.


----------



## merc123 (Dec 14, 2006)

May I suggest getting the summit goliath.  I have the Viper SS and I love it.  I'm a little bit wider in the shoulder area to I had to set my seat up higher to be more comfortable.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a Summit Viper and API Grand Slam Magnum Supreme. I prefer the Summit due to ease of attaching it to the tree. My next one will be the Summit Backpacker SS since it folds up and seems easier to pack into the woods. As was stated here, the API is noisy to pack into the woods. Lots of rattling and thunking when I walk. Summit is quieter.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 15, 2006)

*The ola model API's were made in Louisiana*

Made in China now.I had a older model API Super Mag.The new Super Mag's seat is 17x9,which is alot smaller than the Summit Goliath stand


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2006)

grtwhthntr said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Seems to be a personal preference. I have 0 experience with a climber. The API says 6-26" and Summit says 8-20" as far as tree diameter. Is this something I should be concerned about?



no concern after you get the hang of it you will eyeball trees and know what will fit and what wont


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 15, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> no concern after you get the hang of it you will eyeball trees and know what will fit and what wont


 

Kind of misleading info on both manufacturers parts to say 6"-26" and 8"-20".

Don't know about you boys, but bigun here ain't shimying up any 6" or 8" trees. To the other extreme, when you are getting to the limits of what your stand will go around, it is hard to climb, regardless of who makes the stand.

Most trees I climb with my viper are 14"-16" trees.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 15, 2006)

I bought one of the last API Magnums that was American made. Comparing the Chinese made to it, the American seems to have much better workmanship, especially in the critical weld areas.


----------



## 7mm08 (Dec 15, 2006)

*summit or api*

i have both and i really like the summit better.


----------



## merc123 (Dec 15, 2006)

If I can almost get my arm around it (ok, I'm a tree hugger) I know it's a good choice.  If I can put one arm around it and I touch my body, it's too skinny.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 15, 2006)

I have both a Summit Viper and an older API GS. I can't stay awake in either one of them. 

They both are comfortable and climb easily and secure. If I were going to buy a new stand it would be a summit just because of the customer support and parts and accessories that are available.

Api parts are a little hard to come by.


----------



## jbi1104 (Dec 15, 2006)

I like the Summit better.


----------



## shop foreman (Dec 20, 2006)

I HAVE AN API STEALTH ONLY HAD IT 2 MONTHS AND I LIKE IT DOSENT MAKE ANY NOISE WHENCARRING LIGHT SITS GOOD CLIMBS WELL AND IS A GOOD DEAL ON A CLIMBER ALOT MORE REASONABLE THAN A SUMMIT AT ABOUT 160 TO 170 BUCKS AT BASS PRO I HAVE ABOUT 5 OR 6 CLIMBERS INCLUDING AN OLDER SUMMIT (WHICH I DONT USE) AND THE ONLY THING THAT SITS BETTER THAN THE API IS THE TREE LOUNGE.


----------



## deer30084 (Dec 25, 2006)

I like the Summit Viper.  I like the way it quickly attaches to a tree with the cables.  No bolts to fumble with.  I also have a TreeLounge.  Heavy and a pain in the butt to put on a tree, but once you're up....happy snoozing...when you should be hunting.


----------



## grtwhthntr (Dec 26, 2006)

I ended up with the API stealth mentioned above. I got it for Christmas and I think I will be happy and I definitely can't complain because it was a gift. I climbed with it and it was easy and comfortable. New Years weekend will tell because I will be putting some hours in that stand and probably hiking quite a bit with it too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gsubo (Dec 26, 2006)

Summit Viper.  Just got one this season, I had been hunting with an API for 7 years but when i tried out a viper I was sold on it.  It is alot tighter when it packs together..no chains rattling like on the API. You really have to be careful when walking so the chains wont rattle around inside the stand with the API.  You can make some modifications and make the API quiet, but the summit is that way from the start.  Its alot quieter when attaching and climbing up trees and seems more stable once up your tree. The seat sits a little lower than on the API which makes it more comfortable to me also.  Get the SS.


----------

